# Costume Class with the Mini Whinnies at the County Fair



## Lori W (Aug 24, 2011)

At our County Fair last week, 35 Mini Whinnies 4-H members had a wonderful time showing their miniature horses. I got the biggest kick out of the costume class. With over a dozen entrants, I really loved these...the kids thought them up themselves (of course, Mom and/or Dad helped put things together), and they played music to match their costume. It was so precious!







This little girl would take her scrub brush and brush her horse as she paraded around. Her song was "Splish Splash".






This girl was one of the creatures from the movie "Avatar" and her horse was a winged dragon. She had the Avatar theme song playing.






How about this one? She was the princess from Aladdan riding her magic carpet, playing music from the Disney movie. Her horse's name is Aladdan, too.






And my favorite - my nephew wanted to be a rodeo clown for the costume class and it was his idea to wrap his horse's tail to look like a bull's tail. Can't remember his song offhand, but it had something to do with rodeos!


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are all too cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are so cute!


----------



## little lady (Aug 24, 2011)

Those were great! Thanks for sharing the smiles!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

great photos and the kids look like thay had a great day


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 24, 2011)

CUTe


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 25, 2011)

Too cute, one of my favorite classes.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 27, 2011)

They were so cute! Looks like the kids had lots of fun with their minis


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 27, 2011)

They all look great

What fun for the kids and adults who get to help as well


----------

